# Help with Calf scours



## catfur1951 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've read in the forum about various treatments for scours, but cannot find directions such as how much cultured buttermilk, Immodium, probiotics etc. Can someone send me in the right direction? I'd surely appreciate it!!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 31, 2009)

if it's clear fluids, I'd give as much as you can get down them as frequently as you can. Buttermilk or probiotics, read the label or only a quart or so at a time, but frequent times.

The basic of sick calf care is to treat them as you would a human baby. They dehydrate easily so you give them as much clear fluids ( pedialyte types) as you can get them to take.  Regular food is on a case by case basis depending upon what is wrong wiht them.
You do want to feed them normally because they need the nourishment,  but you also want to give more fluids to offset the diarhea.
Just like babies, it's a constant balance.


----------



## catfur1951 (Aug 31, 2009)

OK ty for the help!!


----------

